# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته علوم مهندسی در دانشگاه تهران؛ چرا باید انتخابش کنید...

## Ehsan Soleiman

سلام
دوستان قرار نیست توی این تاپیک برای معرفی یه رشته کلی مطلب صرفاً از ویکی‌پدیا و امثالهم کپی‌پیست بشن. می‌دونم که حوصله‌ی خوندن متن‌های بلند بالا رو هم ندارید، برای همین من تلاشم رو می‌کنم تا حداکثر مطالب رو در حداقل حجم بگنجونم تا رشته علوم مهندسی که در مقطع کارشناسی در دانشگاه تهران پذیرش دانشجو داره رو معرفی کنم. البته در بعضی از دانشگاه‌های سراسری دیگه هم این رشته رو جدیداً آوردن که به طور کامل اجرا نمیشه و دانشگاه‌های معروفی هم نیستن.

*حالا علوم مهندسی چی هست و چرا گزینه‌ی خوبی برای انتخابه؟
*علوم مهندسی توی دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران ارائه میشه. یعنی یه *رشته مهندسیه*. با این تفاوت که درس‌های علوم پایه‌ی *بیشتری* نسبت به بقیه مهندسیا داره. چندتا گروه از درس‌های علوم پایه هستن که قابل انتخابن. این گروه‌ها شامل دروس‌ اصلی رشته‌های *علوم کامپیوتر، ریاضی محض و فیزیک محض* میشن. همینطور برای جنبه مهندسیش هم *تمامی درس‌های اصلی رشته‌های مهندسی* (مثل *مهندسی کامپیوتر، برق، مکانیک، عمران، صنایع، شیمی* و...) تحت عنوان *خوشه تخصصی* قابل انتخاب هستن. به این صورت که دانشجویانی که وارد این رشته میشن، بعد از گذروندن ۲ ترم (یک سال) می‌تونن گروه درسای علوم پایه و خوشه تخصصی خودشون رو انتخاب کنن. این باعث میشه تا بچه‌ها بتونن انتخاب بهتری برای رشته خودشون داشته باشن و جو دانشگاه و رشته مورد نظرشون رو از نزدیک لمس کرده باشن. همینطور منعطف بودن رشته به قدری زیاده که حتی کسایی که یه خوشه تخصصی (مثل برق، مکانیک، کامپیوتر یا...) رو انتخاب کردن بعد از ۲-۳ سال باز هم می‌تونن خوشه خودشون رو* عوض* کنن. به این صورت که درس‌هایی که از اون خوشه پاس کرده باشن تبدیل میشه به درس‌های اختیاریشون و باید خوشه‌ی جدیدی که انتخاب کردن رو دوباره بخونن.

*مدرک این رشته چیه؟ 
*«کارشناسی علوم مهندسی». گروه انتخابی برای علوم پایه‌ و همینطور خوشه تخصصی توی مدرک نمیاد ولی خب تمامی درس‌ها و ریزنمرات دانشجویان توی کارنامه نهاییشون هست. 

*آیا با مدرک لیسانس علوم مهندسی میشه کار پیدا کرد؟
* توی مقطع فعلی که به طور کلی رشته‌های فنی مهندسی بازار کار زیاد قوی‌ای ندارن، ولی همین الان هم دانشجویان *شاغل به تحصیل* علوم مهندسی در زمینه *خوشه تخصصیشون* مشغول به کار در شرکت‌های خصوصی هستن و فارغ‌التحصیلانی هم که ادامه تحصیل ندادن در همون فیلدی که خوندن* به راحتی شاغل هستن*.

*خوندن علوم مهندسی چه مزیتی داره؟
* بزرگ‌ترین برگ برنده‌ی دانشجویان این رشته، *اپلای بسیار بسیار خوبشه*. دانشجویان کارشناسی علوم مهندسی بعد از تموم کردن دوره لیسانس به راحتی به *بهترین دانشگاه‌های سراسر جهان* اپلای می‌کنن و تا الان هم این روند حفظ شده. دلیل همچین مزیتی، وجود درس‌های* علوم پایه‌ای* هست که بچه‌ها در طول لیسانس پاس می‌کنن. این درسا برای زمینه ریسرچ کردن و گرفتن پذیرش از دانشگاه‌های خارجی حرف اول رو می‌زنن.

*بعد از گرفتن لیسانس علوم مهندسی چه میشه کرد؟ 
*چندتا گزینه هست. همونطور که گفتم هم با خود مدرک لیسانس فارغ‌التحصیلان می‌تونن توی اون خوشه تخصصیشون* کار* کنن، همچنین *اپلای کردن* برای دانشگاه‌های خارج از کشور هم به راحتی انجام پذیره. ولی برای اون دسته از کسایی که بخوان همینجا ادامه تحصیل بدن، اگه جزو ۱۰ درصد اول رشته باشن که می‌تونن* به طور مستقیم* به مقطع فوق‌لیسانس برن و توی هرکدوم از رشته‌های دانشکده فنی کارشناسی ارشد رو بخونن. همینطور دانشجویان این رشته برای* کنکور ارشد* هم کوچک‌ترین مشکلی نخواهند داشت. چون هر خوشه‌ای که انتخاب کرده باشن، تمامی درس‌های اصلی اون رو خوندن و می‌تونن توی همون کنکور برای مقطع فوق‌لیسانس شرکت کنن و ادامه تحصیل بدن. درست مثل دانشجویان بقیه رشته‌ها.

*برای قبول شدن در رشته علوم مهندسی در دانشگاه تهران چه رتبه‌ای لازمه؟
* اول که این رشته تاسیس شده بود (حدود ۱۰ سال قبل)، به دلیل نوین بودن و سطح بالای درس‌های پایه‌ای که از دانشجویان انتظار داشتن، بنا بود تا فقط دانشجویان با رتبه‌ زیر ۵۰۰ کشوری پذیرش بشن، اما چون رشته جدید بود و کسی نمی‌شناخت، بچه‌ها با رتبه‌های بالاتر هم قبول شدن. در حال حاضر هم سال به سال رتبه بهتری رو برای قبول شدن می‌خواد ولی *تقریبا برای منطقه ۱ تا رتبه ۲۰۰۰ و منطقه ۲ و ۳ تا رتبه ۱۰۰۰ احتمال قبولی هست*. حالا یکم کمتر یا بیشتر.

*سخنی با علاقه‌مندان به کامپیوتر:
*یکی دو سالی هست که تقاضای داوطلبان کنکور برای رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر و علوم کامپیوتر به شدت بالا رفته. این شاید تا حدودی به بازار کار و نوع کاری مربوط باشه که داوطلبان رو به این رشته‌ها سوق داده. رشته علوم مهندسی با توجه به حضور در دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران، فرصت بسیار مناسبی برای افرادیه که می‌خوان همزمان *هم علوم کامپیوتر و هم مهندسی کامپیوتر* رو بخونن. این افراد می‌تونن گروه علوم پایه خودشون رو محاسبات (علوم کامپیوتر) انتخاب کنن و خوشه تخصصیشون هم مهندسی نرم‌افزار باشه. لازمه ذکر کنم که دانشجویان این رشته کلیه‌ی درس‌های تخصصی خوشه‌ی انتخابیشون رو باید در *دانشکده مقصد* (برای مثال دانشکده کامپیوتر دانشگاه تهران) بگذرونن. برای همین درس‌های تخصصیشون فرقی با دانشجویان سایر رشته‌های دانشکده فنی نداره.

برای کسایی که به دنبال اطلاعات بیشتر هستن، در ادامه مطالب تکمیلی که از بروشور علوم مهندسی هست رو می‌ذارم. باز هم هر سوالی اگه کسی داره می‌تونه بپرسه. در اسرع وقت بنده جواب خواهم داد.



> *علوم مهندسی چیست؟*
> سال‌ها قبل و در ایالات متحده‌، در برنامه‌ی دورنمای رشته‌های مهندسی تا سال ۲۰۲۰، به ‌منظور ایجاد تحول در برنامه‌ مهندسی و در راستای تقویت پایه‌ درسی مهندسانشان، رشته درسی جدیدی تحت عنوان Engineering Science توسط آکادمی ملی مهندسی ایالات متحده پایه‌گذاری شد. دلیل اصلی طراحی چنین رشته‌ای، تغییر روزبه‌روز اطلاعات تخصصی بود که در شاخه‌های گوناگون مهندسی وجود داشت. اما قسمتی از دانش مهندسی که تا حد زیادی بدون تغییر باقی می‌ماند، علوم‌ پایه‌ای بود که مهندسان در دوران تحصیل خود، آن‌ را فرا می‌گرفتند. به ‌خاطر همین موضوع،‌ نیاز مبرم بازار کار به مهندسان با دانش پایه‌ای قوی‌تر باعث به ‌وجود آمدن رشته‌ای شد که امروزه آن را تحت عنوان «علوم مهندسی» می‌شناسیم.
> *علوم مهندسی در ایران*
> گروه علوم مهندسی در سال 1387 توسط دکتر دارا معظمی، بعد از 9 سال (از سال 1378) تلاش بی‌وقفه ایشان تاسیس شد و در سال 1392 به درجه دانشکده علوم مهندسی ارتقا پیدا کرد.
> همان‌طور که پیش‌تر نیز اشاره شد، علوم مهندسی به نحوی پایه و مادر تمامی مهندسی‌ها است. هدف از این رشته تربیت مهندسانی دارای دانش علوم محض بیشتر نسبت به سایر مهندسان دیگر رشته‌ها است.
> دانشگاه تهران نیز همگام با دانشگاه‌های بزرگ جهان مانند برکلی، کالیفرنیا، هاروارد، تورنتو و ... علوم مهندسی را با 3 گروه دروس اصلی و 10 خوشه تخصصی راه‌اندازی کرده است.
> گروه‌های درسی این رشته شامل ریاضی مهندسی، فیزیک مهندسی، علوم مهندسی محاسباتی و 10 خوشه تخصصی نیز متشکل از الکترونیک، مخابرات (مهندسی برق)، نرم‌افزار (مهندسی کامپیوتر)، مکانیک، حرارت و سیالات، طراحی کاربردی (مهندسی مکانیک)، مهندسی سازه (مهندسی عمران)، مهندسی فرایند (مهندسی شیمی)، بهینه سازی (مهندسی صنایع) و مهندسی متالوژی (مهندسی مواد) هستند.
> *جایگاه جهانی علوم مهندسی*
> مطابق گفته‌های پیشین، علوم مهندسی در سطح جهانی و به ‌خصوص در کشورهای آمریکا و کانادا، رفته رفته به مهم‌ترین رکن رشته‌های مهندسی و به هسته‌ی مرکزی آن‌ها بدل شده ‌است. این امر تا جایی پیش ‌رفته که برای مثال در دانشگاه هاروارد، دیگر رشته‌ای به‌نام مهندسی مکانیک تدریس نمی‌شود و به‌جای آن دانشجویان مدرک «علوم مهندسی: مهندسی مکانیک» را دریافت می‌کنند. تمرکز بر روی قسمت علمی مهم‌ترین بخشی است که در تمامی دانشگاه‌هایی که مدرک علوم مهندسی را ارائه می‌دهند، مورد توجه است.
> ...

----------


## mariearn

yani mishe az in reshte raft computere tehran?

----------


## Akhm

اینکه رتبه منطقه ۲ و ۳ را یکی کردید نشانه دقت نگارش متن و اطلاعات داده شده هست.

----------


## Ehsan Soleiman

> yani mishe az in reshte raft computere tehran?


توی این رشته میشه خوشه‌ی مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کرد. و همونطور که گفتم مدرکش هم «علوم مهندسی» هست. اگه منظورتون اینه که تغییر رشته بشه داد به طور کامل به اونجا که نه. اصلا رشته هدفش اینه که در کنار هرکدوم از فیلدهای تخصصی مهندسی، دروس علوم پایه قوی‌ای هم تدریس بشه.

----------


## Ehsan Soleiman

> اینکه رتبه منطقه ۲ و ۳ را یکی کردید نشانه دقت نگارش متن و اطلاعات داده شده هست.


منظور شما رو دقیق متوجه نشدم، ولی اگه هدفتون از این حرف اینه که متنی که نوشتم رو زیر سوال ببرید، من با توجه به مستندات و چیزی که واقعا برای پذیرش چند سال گذشته این رشته وجود داره متن رو نوشتم. همونطور که گفتم «حدود» رتبه مد نظر بوده و بعضی سال‌ها بالا و پایین هم داشته. دلیلش هم اینه که سهمیه‌ای که تعلق می‌گیره به منطقه ۳ در بین کل این ۲۵ نفری که رشته پذیرش می‌کنه تعداد کمی هست، و بعضی سال‌ها داوطلبان این رشته با رتبه‌های خیلی بهتری (مثل ۲۰۰) قبول شدن و بعضی وقتا هم مثل سال پیش تا ۱۱۰۰ منطقه ۳ هم وارد رشته شدن. این شاید بیشتر به دلیل آشنا نبودن داوطلبان این منطقه با این رشته محل باشه.
بنده که خودم بچه‌هایی که سال‌های مختلفی وارد رشته شدن رو دیدم و رتبه‌هاشون رو بلدم، فکر می‌کنم راحت‌ترین کار برای تایید چیزی که گفتم چک کردن رتبه‌های قبول شده در این رشته از سایت قلم‌چی باشه. 
اگه سوال دیگه‌ای دارید بنده در خدمت هستم ولی اگه فکر می‌کنید با یه حرفی که از رو هوا می‌زنید قصد دارید چیزهایی که نوشتم رو زیر سوال ببرید سخت در اشتباهید و امیدوارم خودتون متوجه اشتباه فاحشتون شده باشید.

----------


## mohamad7824

با این توضیحات کسی که علوم مهندسی شاخه ی نرم افزار میخونه، علاوه بر خوندن درس های مهندسی کامپیوتر از پایه ی قوی تری برخوردار میشه؟
شرایط اپلای برای دانشگاه های کانادا توی این رشته چطوره؟

----------


## mohamad7824

فایل توضیحات رشته رو از سایت علوم مهندسی دانشگاه تهران دانلود کردم ولی خوشه ی مهندسی نرم افزار رو نداره:
http://engsci.ut.ac.ir/images/Archive/Catalogue.pdf
http://engsci.ut.ac.ir/images/Archiv...esSyllabus.zip

این هارو داشت‌:
Optimization, Material Science, Applied Design, Heat and Fluids, Communication, Electronics, Mechanic of Structures, Process Engineering, Nuclear Engineering, Nanotechnology, Geological Engineering (Surveying), Geological Engineering (Geomechanics)

----------


## Ehsan Soleiman

> با این توضیحات کسی که علوم مهندسی شاخه ی نرم افزار میخونه، علاوه بر خوندن درس های مهندسی کامپیوتر از پایه ی قوی تری برخوردار میشه؟
> شرایط اپلای برای دانشگاه های کانادا توی این رشته چطوره؟


بله. کسی که از علوم مهندسی نرم‌افزار رو انتخاب کنه، هم درس‌های علوم کامپیوتر رو می‌خونه و هم درسای تخصصی نرم‌افزار رو. در کنار اینا دروس پایه‌ای مثل فیزیک ۳، سیگنال، جبرخطی، کنترل خطی و... هم وجود داره که پایه علمی رشته رو تشکیل داده. البته بازم لازمه ذکر کنم که مدرکی که دانشگاه تهران میده عنوانش «کارشناسی علوم مهندسی» هست. برای دوستانی که خیلی روی عنوان مدرکی که می‌خوان بگیرن حساس هستن (احتمالا برای کار پیدا کردن در داخل کشور) گفتم شاید بهتر باشه یادآوری کنم.
شرایط اپلای همونطور که گفتم به طور کلی خیلی خوبه. برای دانشگاه‌های کانادا هم بچه‌ها به بهترین دانشگاه‌های اونجا مثل ubc، مک‌مستر، واترلو و... اپلای کردن. حتی تا همین یکی دو هفته آینده چند نفر از فارغ‌التحصیلانِ امسال دانشکده دارن میرن کانادا. برای کشورهای دیگه هم البته وضعیت به همین منواله. فارغ‌التحصیلان کارشناسی علوم مهندسی الان در حال ادامه تحصیل در دانشگاه‌هایی نظیر کمبریج، پلی‌تکنیک میلان، ucla و... هستن.

----------


## ath1999

سلام.من تازه عضو اینجا شدم و نتونستم بهتون پیام خصوصی بدم.راستش من احتمال خیلی زیاد علوم مهندسی تهران رو برای کارشناسی انتخاب میکنم و یک سری سوال خیلی مهم داشتم.امکانش هست آی دی تلگرامتون رو برای من بفرستید تا سوال هامو ازتون بپرسم؟ ممنون میشم اگه این لطفو بکنید.

----------


## Ehsan Soleiman

> فایل توضیحات رشته رو از سایت علوم مهندسی دانشگاه تهران دانلود کردم ولی خوشه ی مهندسی نرم افزار رو نداره:
> http://engsci.ut.ac.ir/images/Archive/Catalogue.pdf
> http://engsci.ut.ac.ir/images/Archiv...esSyllabus.zip
> 
> این هارو داشت‌:
> Optimization, Material Science, Applied Design, Heat and Fluids, Communication, Electronics, Mechanic of Structures, Process Engineering, Nuclear Engineering, Nanotechnology, Geological Engineering (Surveying), Geological Engineering (Geomechanics)


خوشه‌ی مهندسی نرم‌افزار از سال ۹۴ اضافه شده و اون قسمت از سایت دانشکده آپدیت نشده. برنامه فعلی و کامل علوم مهندسی که در دانشگاه تهران اجرا میشه رو می‌تونید از لینک زیر که برای وزارت علوم هست دریافت کنید و تمامی چارت درسی اون رو ملاحظه کنید:
http://hes.msrt.ir/uploads/T_Education/1510122264_0.pdf

----------


## mohamad7824

ممنون از توضیحاتتون
من احتمال قبولی مهندسی برق و مکانیک علم و صنعت رو دارم. اما علاقه ی بیشتری به نرم افزار دارم. علوم مهندسی هم احتمال قبولیم خیلی زیاده.
به نظر شما کدوم رو توی اولویت بالاتر بزارم؟ (رتبه ام توی سهمیه ۵ درصد ۱۳۳ و کشوری ۱۴۰۰)

----------


## mariearn

> توی این رشته میشه خوشه‌ی مهندسی کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کرد. و همونطور که گفتم مدرکش هم «علوم مهندسی» هست. اگه منظورتون اینه که تغییر رشته بشه داد به طور کامل به اونجا که نه. اصلا رشته هدفش اینه که در کنار هرکدوم از فیلدهای تخصصی مهندسی، دروس علوم پایه قوی‌ای هم تدریس بشه.


 mamnonam :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Ehsan Soleiman

> ممنون از توضیحاتتون
> من احتمال قبولی مهندسی برق و مکانیک علم و صنعت رو دارم. اما علاقه ی بیشتری به نرم افزار دارم. علوم مهندسی هم احتمال قبولیم خیلی زیاده.
> به نظر شما کدوم رو توی اولویت بالاتر بزارم؟ (رتبه ام توی سهمیه ۵ درصد ۱۳۳ و کشوری ۱۴۰۰)


این دیگه کاملا به علاقه‌ی خودت برمی‌گرده. واقعیت هم اینه که کامپیوتر با برق تفاوت زیادی داره. علوم مهندسی در خوشه نرم‌افزار هم به نظر من خیلی انتخاب خوبیه. فقط باید توجه داشت که این رشته بیشتر برای اپلای کردن و ادامه تحصیل توی ایران و خارج از کشور مناسبه. گرچه همین الان هم دانشجویان علوم مهندسی خوشه نرم‌افزار دارن توی شرکت‌های کامپیوتری کار می‌کنن، ولی بازم من تاکید می‌کنم که عنوان مدرک علوم مهندسی هست. (با توجه به این نکته که کارنامه و ریزنمرات کاملا مشخص می‌کنن که دانشجو چه واحدهایی پاس کرده.)
باز انتخاب با خودتونه، هر دو رشته‌ای که میگید خوب هستن. ولی نرم‌افزار هم تفاوت زیادی داره باهاشون.

----------


## AY$AN

ببخشید یه سوال
خوندن این رشته تو یه دانشگاه دیگه ارزششو داره؟؟ از نظر بازار کار و...

----------


## Ehsan Soleiman

> ببخشید یه سوال





> خوندن این رشته تو یه دانشگاه دیگه ارزششو داره؟؟ از نظر بازار کار و...




دانشگاه‌های دیگه که توی شهرستان ها هستن، تا جایی که می‌دونم برنامه‌ی علوم مهندسی رو به طور کامل اجرا نمی‌کنن. چون لازمه اجرای این رشته اینه که دانشگاه مورد نظر تمامی دانشکده‌های فنی رو داشته باشه تا دانشجوهای علوم مهندسی بتونن درس‌های خوشه‌های تخصصی رو از اون دانشکده‌ها بردارن. واسه همینه که تا حدی این رشته برای دانشکده فنی دانشگاه تهران طراحی شده. یعنی ممکنه که دانشگاه‌های دیگه به جای داشتن ۱۰ تا خوشه تخصصی و ۳ تا گروه علوم پایه، فقط یه گروه علوم پایه داشته باشن و ۲-۳ تا خوشه تخصصی که حالا اینکه چی رو دارن مربوط میشه به همون دانشگاه.
در مورد بازار کار هم که عرض کردم اکثر فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته به خاطر پایه علمی‌ای که براشون ایجاد میشه دنبال ادامه تحصیل میرن و تعداد زیادی هم اپلای می‌کنن، اگه بازار کار در ایران با مدرک کارشناسی مد نظرتون هست، این رو نمی‌تونم دقیق بهتون بگم. اونم توی دانشگاه‌های دیگه. درحالی که همین الان هم دانشجوهای شاغل به تحصیل در علوم مهندسی دارن در شرکت‌های مختلف کار می‌کنن و مطمئنا وضع فارغ‌التحصیلان بهتر هم هست، ولی در مورد بازار کار برای فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته در سایر دانشگاه‌های کشور من اطلاع چندانی ندارم.

----------

